# Battlestar Galactica Season 4



## narrod (Jul 26, 2007)

I missed the first few episodes on SciFi HD. Anyone know when they will be repeated?


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Scifi.com and look at the schedule.

Plus all episodes are on the website or Hulu for free.


----------



## mikeybc (Apr 22, 2007)

Beat me to the response BonScott. Hulu or sci-fi.com


----------



## toddrohner (Jun 14, 2006)

Another option is to purchase the episodes from Amazon. Though this will cost you $1.99 per episode.


----------



## narrod (Jul 26, 2007)

bonscott87 said:


> Scifi.com and look at the schedule.
> 
> Plus all episodes are on the website or Hulu for free.


I can't find the first four episodes on the SciFi site.


----------



## 477193 (May 3, 2008)

Doesn't Universal HD repeat BSG a few months after the latest season has ended?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Yes they generally do. 

Because this is not strictly DIRECTV-related I'm moving this to TV Show Talk.


----------

